# Damasko Servicing



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm interested in picking up a DA36, but my concern is regarding servicing the unique features inherent in Damasko watches. I feel totally comfortable dropping off my watch with my local watchmaker if the movement is a common ETA, Seiko, or Miyota movement, but Damasko watches feature some unusual technical features that I'm not sure that general watch shops could handle. For example, is the Damasko screw in crown an intuitive design that a trained watchmaker will immediately pick up on, or will it be an issue that needs to be taken care of my Dmasko in Germany? The other is the anti-magnetic cage that surrounds the watch. 

Please let me know how your servicing visits have gone over the years. I'd like to own one, but I don't think I'm willing to send the watch overseas for something I feel should be able to be done locally.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed (Dec 30, 2014)

I ended up getting rid of my Damasko for this very reason. I may have jumped the gun, but I had a very unpleasant service experience that started locally in the US and ended with the watch making a roundtrip to Germany. The lack of AD options bothers me the most. But I also learned the hard way that Damasko is not a company to deal with directly. They make a great product but they haven’t exactly honed their customer service skills. You’re asking the right questions BEFORE purchase so at least you’ll get educated in advance. I’m just one opinion, but I would advise you to stay away until more AD options are opened up and/or Damasko clearly defines the direct (for consumer) service options. Remember: it’s not just whether the local watchmaker has the skills to service, but will he have access to the right parts, etc. Lots to consider. Good luck!


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

If you are in the US we are authorized to handle all aspects of service for Damasko. Please send a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

Have you got some sort of price list that you can post that includes average regulation and service charges per model?


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

klatu said:


> Have you got some sort of price list that you can post that includes average regulation and service charges per model?


 We do not, but our fees are reasonable and turn around is as well. Give me a call during the week and I can give you some examples.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes, Greg (WatchMann) is the man. I've had my Damaskos repaired through him several times and the service was excellent and very reasonably priced.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KyleGA (Jan 22, 2018)

Another endorsement for Greg at WatchMann , I've bought two Damaskos from him and had an exceptional experience both times. Although I haven't required a service yet on either of them I have total confidence that when that time comes he'll take great care of me.


----------



## sky4 (Oct 28, 2016)

WatchMann said:


> If you are in the US we are authorized to handle all aspects of service for Damasko. Please send a PM if you have any questions.


How's that lubrication cell work with removing the crown? Can you just pull the crown/stem out like a normal ETA and put it back in, or is there some service that should be done? ie- renewing the lubricant?

I'll likely just send mine to you, but I am curious in case i ever decide to mess with it myself, or need to use a local shop. thanks.


----------



## mucklechumps (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm a little late to this thread but I also highly recommend Greg at Watchmann in the USA. I've owned several Damasko watches and also a few Archimede. Greg provides an exceptional experience from sale to service. He is fast to respond and his prices are very fair.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

No one talks about Damaskos purchased overseas or Damasko purchased from Gnomon Watches.


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

Probably just because most here are based in the US. Go ahead, talk


----------



## ipd (Jul 16, 2019)

Hey Watchmann! Quick question... will you service all Damasko watches or just ones purchased through you? Thanks in advance. -IPD


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

We will service any Damasko, as well as many other makes.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

There is one other authorized Damasko dealer stateside (I believe.... there may be others) but if you want personalized service at the purchase point AND great periodic service, Watchmann is hard to beat. On a previous purchase, he assisted me on a cosmetic issue on a case which I must have done somehow, and a movement issue, all free of charge. 

I have a DS30 in the mail and have zero concerns when service time approaches.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

What options do those of us in Europe have for servicing a Damasko?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

kit7 said:


> What options do those of us in Europe have for servicing a Damasko?


I'd go for the obvious if I had to > Damasko.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM (Aug 6, 2015)

Does Damasko offer a re-blasting service on the bead-blasted bracelet?


----------

